# Beach Renourishment



## BigDawg73 (May 12, 2016)

Hi folks! I'm coming down to cherry grove beach just south of the pier August 4 to 11. Has this area been "renourished" and will that mess me up? Last year I was able to catch sand fleas and some bait in the surf.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

I will weigh in on this.. I have been going to Cherry Grove in August with them family for the past 20 years.. I can never remember the beach not looking like it hadn't been renourished.. The whole beach is flat until its low tide and then you can wade out and have better luck fishing. Don't get me wrong you can catch a few whiting and/or pomps.. but to me that's about it. Usually there are bait fish that time of year at the transition of low to high.. come down around the first of Sept and afterwards and the bait fish will jump into your net..

I find better luck fishing the back waters from shore for Flounder - Specks - Slot Drum.


----------



## BigDawg73 (May 12, 2016)

I guess I agree about beach structure.

Last year there were some bait balls close enough to cast to, but I didn't have my stuff with me. I was hoping to tangle with some blues or something.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Should be some Blues around, especially if there is mullet in the water.


----------



## BigDawg73 (May 12, 2016)

Well, the beach was renourished according to the website I looked at and the amount of shell on the beach. I found plenty of sand fleas and there was plenty of 3 to 6 inch mullet in the surf.

I only fished a couple mornings and an evening in the surf. No luck. Hardly saw another fisherman and the ones I talked to had no luck either. 

I didn't see any mullet being chased the whole week. Might try bringing the kayak to try the inlet next year.


----------

